# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  забавный японский flash

## ST

Нашел я немного странный флэш-мульт: http://catz.no-ip.com/gallery2/g2data/a ... 280447.swf
решил перевести, чтобы понять про что он вообще...но хотя там есть японские субтитры, как то это у меня не получилось  :: 
Вот текст: 
くつくつ　にゃにゃ
猫的猫時代猫はどうだい
猫鍋猫鍋猫鍋猫鍋
猫年なぜ来ない
十二支きらい
猫鍋猫鍋猫鍋猫鍋
猫だし眠りたい
居間のちゃぶ台
猫鍋猫鍋猫鍋猫鍋
にゃにゃにゃにゃ
猫鍋猫鍋猫鍋猫鍋
しかしよく見りゃ(しかしよく見りゃ)
この鍋実は(この鍋実は)
二匹の猫で(二匹の猫で)
二匹の猫で(二匹の猫で)
春夏秋冬!
猫鍋猫鍋猫鍋猫鍋
西高東低ー!
猫鍋猫鍋猫鍋猫鍋
薄味ババロア!
猫鍋猫鍋猫鍋猫鍋
味噌抜き味噌汁【みそしる】	
猫鍋猫鍋猫鍋猫鍋
現役【げんえき】合格ー!
猫鍋猫鍋猫鍋猫鍋
態猫高校ー!
猫鍋猫鍋猫鍋猫鍋
明日もきっと
猫鍋日和! 
вот что у меня получилось: 
буль буль мяу мяу [repeats]
кошачья цель,кошачья эпоха, кошка это [どうだい]
(кошачий горшок кошачий горшок)
кошачий год почему не приходит
12 знаков задиака ненавижу
(кошачий горшок кошачий горшок)
кошка спит под стелажом в гостинной
(кошачий горшок кошачий горшок)
мяу мяу мяу
но хорошо видно
содержимое этого горшка
4 кошки
4 времени года
запад высокий восток низкий (??)
тонкий вкус бабароа (??)
вкус мисо пропуск суп мисо (???)
к военной службе годен! (???)
кошка старшей школы (???)
завтра тоже прийду
кошачий горшок хорошая погода (???)

----------


## MOG

Ты что? Тут никакого мысли нет. Не попробуй его перевести. Ты тратишь время впустую  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

кошка очень трусливая. Я не понимаю японский, но это понятно.

----------


## ST

ясно. я думал что может просто я чего то не понимаю.
например эта часть:
猫年なぜ来ない 
十二支きらい 
я вроде читал сказку, как кошка с мышкой пошли за знаком Зодиака, но мышка обманула кошку и забрала знак себе. И с тех пор кошки ненавидят мышек. Ну или как то так. 
Я думал, может и в других строчках есть скрытый смысл...  ::

----------


## ST

Хех, еще один веселый флэш нашел...  http://ranobe.sakura.ne.jp/updir/data/deathkau.swf 
hint:читайте субтитры   ::

----------


## MOG

It was popular to make this kind of flashes about one or two years ago and there are many variations for Japanese subtitle with this music. haha

----------


## ST

забавно... Эта песня была очень популярна тут....в 90-ых...или даже 80-ых...

----------


## ST

погуглил немного...эта флэшка даже в википедии оказываетя есть: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moskau_%28 ... an_song%29 
а вот слова на немецком: 
Moskau - fremd und geheimnisvoll,
T

----------


## ST

Флэшка про соевый соус   ::   http://yoga.at.infoseek.co.jp/flash/kikkomaso.swf
У нас тоже такой продаётся..правда сделаный в Нидерландах.

----------


## ST

Типа клипы:   ::   http://blog.mokona.ru/iosys/1.swf http://blog.mokona.ru/iosys/2.swf http://blog.mokona.ru/iosys/3.swf http://blog.mokona.ru/iosys/4.swf http://blog.mokona.ru/iosys/5.swf http://blog.mokona.ru/iosys/6.swf 
Интересно, как писать перевернутую "А"?

----------

